# Babies Got a New Flight Cage



## Flutter Farm (Nov 21, 2010)

This has been a busy breeding season for us - lots of babies who we are waiting to see who will stay for showing & future breeding and who will go to new homes. With more youngsters than we normally have we got the babies their own double flight cage to give them lots of room for exploring, playing and room for food dishes without a perch over top!

Hope you enjoy the pictures!


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Nice! Pretty babies too.


----------



## DairyMay (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh my its so lovely. And the babies are beautiful!


----------



## AMSD (Nov 2, 2010)

They all look very happy and spoiled! Gorgeous babies <3


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww they are so gorgeous


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

They are beautiful and they look very happy about the new accommodations. I think I see triplets in the sixth picture. lol


----------



## Flutter Farm (Nov 21, 2010)

Ann said:


> They are beautiful and they look very happy about the new accommodations. I think I see triplets in the sixth picture. lol



Thanks everyone ... they seem to really be loving it. They take turns on the swings and love eating out of the tray dishes that are higher up.

The 3 heavy cinnamon pieds are related ... the two on the right are siblings - a male and a female, the one on the right is out of the grand-daughter of the sibling's mother. 

Out of the three, we know we are definitely keeping the one on the far right - the cinnamon pearl pied.


----------



## lovelyolivia (Jun 3, 2011)

They are BEAUTIFUL!! I also thought you had "triplets"!! Thanks so much for sharing the pics with us!! LOVE your fid family!!!


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

beautiful cage


----------



## casualrepartee (Apr 28, 2011)

gorgeous cage (and occupants!). How big is it? I'm betting that was a pretty penny!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Great cage and super great set-up too, lucky babies! 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Flutter Farm (Nov 21, 2010)

casualrepartee said:


> gorgeous cage (and occupants!). How big is it? I'm betting that was a pretty penny!



This cage is 64"Lx21"Wx65"H (inside height is 27")

Most sites carry it for around $279 including shipping. I distribute cages for A&E on a small basis for my customers if they are looking for a nicer cage than they can get in the pet store. They were getting rid of the blue in this model and had a sale on it - so hubby and I drove to NJ and picked it up - got it for an awesome price. Then we went to Bird Paradise while we were there and he got me new perches and toys for the babies!!

I was surprised how quickly they took to the swings - since they didn't have one in their previous cage. And they don't bother climbing on the sides - they fly straight up to the perch they want to be on. 

Currently there are 12 babies in there, but I've picked out 5 to sell so they should be moving out in a couple of weeks. Which will be good, I've got 5 other babies to move in there once they move out and then I will need to make more decisions on who goes and who stays. Not easy when they are all so sweet and beg me for out of the cage time. But I love when we place then with new families. Love seeing how they choose their new people : )


----------

